# Just my not-so-humble opinion



## BDBoop

Most beautiful horse EVER. Share a picture if you disagree.


----------



## BDBoop

His home page.

Take Advantage of our Spring Fever Sale!


----------



## Claudette

Beauty of a Vanner. 

Of course my Old Boy Red is prettier. LOL


----------



## peach174

I'm pretty partial the Clydesdale's myself. It was the very first horse I ever rode at 3 years old. I love clydes



Then I also think that the Lipizzaner is very beautiful too.
Their agility is astounding.


----------

